# Nutrient Deficiencies/Excesses and the effect on Plant Growth Habit



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

Someone recently asked about how nutrient deficiencies/excesses can affect plant morphology. What have been your experiences?

Best,
Phil


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

This is an area that has, unfortunately, had little formal research. I hope to find time to experiment with this with the Cryptocorynes. I think it happens quite a bit but people either don't notice it or don't document it.


----------

